# Replacement small hopper with 65mm collar.



## graphium (May 11, 2014)

Hi all, I have the Bezzera BB003 grinder. I really like this grinder, the only trouble is that it has a quite big hopper (220mm height) - I would like to get something smaller. There's not much info on the Bezzera BB003 grinder out there, but I guess I could use a hopper from a different grinder model/brand.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How much coffee fits in the throat when no hopper is in place?

A lot of people just use the throat of the grinder with a tamper or similar on top, this also saves beans going stale in the hopper. If you want to fit a bit more in you can order a perspex turb of the right outside diameter and place this in the throat.

Depending on the grinder you may need to short a switch that tells the machine if the hopper is in place.


----------



## graphium (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, That is exactly what I do - I take the hopper off, I use the throat of the grinder and put the doser lid on top during grinding (it will take about 40grams of coffee beans). But I thought that if I had a smaller hopper, I would probably use it. Also, my wife hates how big this grinder with hopper is, so getting a smaller/shorter one would definitely help to solve this issue as well.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Honestly your best bet is to stick with what you are doing (more or less), you should use all the beans in your hopper within 1-2 days of them being in there. Getting a smaller hopper that will hold a whole bag of beans means they are likely to be in there for days.

This is of course completely up to you, and some people just aren't as picky about to potential staling of beans. Your best bet if you are dead set on getting a 'smaller' hopper is to cut down your old one with a dremel or just buy any large hopper with the right sized throat and cut that down.

If you stick with leaving the beans in the throat then you will want to consider putting a weight on top of them. When there are just a few beans in there the rotation of the burrs causes beans to 'popcorn' which means they jump around in the throat a bit. This popcorning of the beans results in the grind profile changing dramatically. This means that if one day you have a full throat of beans you might get a nice 25 second pour, then on the next shot because the throat is half full you pour is suddenly fast and you get too much coffee.

The best way to counteract this is with a weight that means there is always at least some consistency to the pressure on the beans. Those here who use a perspex or glass tube as a 'hopper' usually have a short piece of steel rod as well which sits on top of the beans. But a tamper in the throat can achieve the same thing if it covers the beans adequately.


----------



## graphium (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, you are right. I think I will stick with what I am currently doing - I do get good results most of the times, and honestly I never leave the beans in the grinder.

Anyway, I did a bit search on the internet and found out that Obel grinders use the same hoppers as Bezzera e.g.: obel junior grinder comes with a 200g hopper, but it can be replaced with "a full size" hopper, which is exactly the same as mine - so obel junior "small" hopper should fit bezzera BB003 (if someone needs it)

Thanks.


----------

